# Totally unprovoked attack by 19Redwings



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Bill, I had my back turned to you, and yesterday you bushwhacked me- a totally unprovoked attack on a loving and lovable BOTL (me) by a consarned bushwhacker (19Redwings). I THOUGHT I was getting a lighter (which I did), but what you bushwhacked me with was this: (those are my size 13's at the bottom)


http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=356&i=imgp2106hs6.jpg

The flower was added by my daughter.


http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=108&i=imgp2107qi8.jpg


http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=356&i=imgp2108go5.jpg

In all:

1 mondo giant triple flame vector butane lighter
3 bottles of Buffalo-style BBQ sauces
1 bottle of Buffalo-style horseradish mustard
AND 22 CIGARS!!!!!

3 RP Fusion double maduros
1 RP R4
2 RP Edge Maddy's
2 Man O War's
2 Sol Cubano Maddy's
2 Fonseca Cubano Limitados
1 5 Vegas Limitada 2007
3 5 Vegas Serie A
1 3 Siglos Gran Habano
1 Perdomo Habano
2 Padilla Hybrids
1 Graycliff Double Espresso
1 Graycliff 1666

The lighter alone (which is all I expected) would have been over the top, because it's an awesome lighter, but I don't know what to say about the whole package. I'm overwhelmed! And damnit, i waited too long to bomb the crap out of you before this!

The vector lighter, for those who don't know, is a large triple flame butane lighter. For those of you who like to kick tires and close doors when choosing a car, you'll be able to tell that this one is a porsche. The movements are tight, the starter button is firm, and the flames pop right up at the perfect height. It's a really nice lighter, so I'll never have reason to bitch about lighters again.

We are actually BBQ'ing tonight, Bill, so we will try out some of the sauces you sent.

And the Cigars!!! These are no "B" cigars!! They are all of the best quality, and highest rated smokes. It was a truly generous gift, and I thank you from the bottom of my heart. BUT... fear me, for I will retaliate when you least expect it.

Thank you, my brother!

Oh, and by the way, I pulled back your return address label, and I found someone else's return label. I will assume for now that it is a fellow BOTL. I just have to figure out how many of you are from Fairfax Station, VA. I have your coordinates!!! 8)


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

nice


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow, Bill was quiet for awhile but now went on a rampage!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice, but you New York guys need to team up....NOT kill each other!! :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> Nice, but you New York guys need to team up....NOT kill each other!! :lol:


Yeah imagine the devistation if BOOBs started bombing each other.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice hit!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

very nice hit on a great BOTL way to go Bill!!! YOu Da man.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Awesome lookin' hit!!!

Damn fine selection of sticks.....


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Whitefish said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, but you New York guys need to team up....NOT kill each other!! :lol:
> ...


Now THERE'S an excellent idea! I'll have to set you guys against each other...

Jim, you should have heard what Andy said about your & Nick's mother!


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Very Nice! That's a great stack of stogies there. And one can never go wrong with grillin' sauces 



Acesfull said:


> Whitefish said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, but you New York guys need to team up....NOT kill each other!! :lol:
> ...


Dude, I imagine BOOBs knocking each other around a LOT! Oh, wait, I see what you mean. Yeah, let's not start what you were saying, it's just not as hot as what I was thinking :tease:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

lazylightningNY said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > Whitefish said:
> ...


The BOOB's are too strong for your seventh grade girl drama Lazy!!! :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> The BOOB's are too strong for your seventh grade girl drama Lazy!!! :lol:


Maybe, but there isn't much else more enjoyable to watch than a BOOB fight!

:mrgreen:


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

lazylightningNY said:


> The flower was added by my daughter.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, I pulled back your return address label, and I found someone else's return label. I will assume for now that it is a fellow BOTL. I just have to figure out how many of you are from Fairfax Station, VA. I have your coordinates!!! 8)


Your daughter has exceptional taste in what she accessorates!!

The label was no accident *cough*iceman*cough* :wink:

Glad it all made it safe and sound! You will love the sauces and the mustard. All Buffalo/WNY based.


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

very nice!!! i like the lighter...where can i buy one? also a very nice selection of smokes 8) 8)


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

:shock: Yikes!


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

jjmolleck said:


> very nice!!! i like the lighter...where can i buy one? also a very nice selection of smokes 8) 8)


You can get it at CI. Sometimes they have a special if you buy a box you get the lighter for free. I LOVE this lighter!!!


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

19redwings said:


> jjmolleck said:
> 
> 
> > very nice!!! i like the lighter...where can i buy one? also a very nice selection of smokes 8) 8)
> ...


thanks bro!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

19redwings said:


> lazylightningNY said:
> 
> 
> > The flower was added by my daughter.
> ...


Oh, it's the Iceman, is it? Well, ok then!

Thanks again, Bill!!!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice Hit!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Got one of those lighters this weekend while we were up at CI....friggin awesome lighter, but I wouldn't wanna try to light a little lancero with it :lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW!

Great hit! That lighter alone has WOW factor.


----------

